# Advice for Graphic card ( repair or new purchase )



## TheMost (Apr 8, 2013)

Guys I have some problem with my graphic card and that started to give me some problem.
Details of problem

I don't have an idea whether to repair this - worth the repair or I should buy a new one.
If repairing this is a good idea any idea where can this card be repaired in chennai  ?

Or should i buy a new one ?

My GPU :
*GeForce GTX 260 (Performance edition)*
bought this in US

Pic attached (not mine but same)


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 8, 2013)

you should call PNY support and ask them about it or go to a local computer shop and ask them .


----------



## TheMost (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the response...
I have called a local shop ... 
They told that they will cost rs.1500 to 2k for a service and they won't guarantee how much days the card may work ..
May be 1 day or even one year ..

Tmr I will ask PNY ..:beer:


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

TheMost said:


> Thanks for the response...
> I have called a local shop ...
> They told that they will cost rs.1500 to 2k for a service and they won't guarantee how much days the card may work ..
> May be 1 day or even one year ..
> ...



Better to get a new card when you have money.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

1.5k for it noway, invest in a better one. Does it still have warranty and that too in india??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> 1.5k for it noway, invest in a better one. Does it still have warranty and that too in india??


its a really old card so it wont .


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Some of them come with lifetime warranties, thats why I asked.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 9, 2013)

hun ? really !!


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

here's the PNY's Limited Lifetime warrnty policy :



> Three years (plus an additional 2 years upon completion of a registration form on PNY's website)



and most of the GPUs don't have international warranty.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think it is worth it if they cannot say. IMO it will be best if you get a new card.


----------



## ©mß (Apr 10, 2013)

Get a new one instead of repairing it.
In my view,damaged gizmo should be replaced by a new one rather than getting it repaired.
Who knows how many days it would work after repairing it.


----------



## TheMost (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok guys ... they say that it will cost upto  2.5K ...
So i am leaving the idea of getting it repaired ..

Thank you for your valuable opinions ..
I will buy a new card within 4 months (going to a new house)


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

Good decision


----------

